# Learning is an ongoing process



## fasol26 (Oct 25, 2011)

How is everybody doing, My name is Ruben I live in Dallas TX, I'm 21 with a high ambition to learn, I've heard so little of this organization and I know there is so much more I dont iven know so no judgments are being place on my part. One of the things that stand out of what I heard from this organization is the coachable atmosphere, Every body seems like they have a huge amount of willingness to learn. I joined this forum to learn more of this organization and hopefully join. I'm really open minded to any type of discussion anybody is willing to share with me about Freemasonry. I honestly could say I dont know anybody associated with Freemason but I sure would be glad to meet some. Thank You


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, and glad to hear of your interest in learning about our Fraternity. You have come to the right place to learn and find information about the organization. There are a lot of guys on here that are VERY knowledgable about it all. I'm sure that you will feel free to find many guys in here that will be more than happy to discuss with you whatever information we can to get you the knowledge you seek. Good luck with your journey seeking out the information. If you can't find something here, I don't know where you would be able to lol. These are a bunch of great guys.


----------



## fasol26 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for those kind words Michael. Is there anything specific that is expected of you when one wants to join this fraternity


----------



## Brother Maples (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome Ruben....time will be expected of you...attending monthly lodge meetings as well as achieving all three degrees takes time. I wish I was 21 when I decided to join the fraternity...I hope you find what you are looking for friend. Your more than welcome to come have dinner with us at our next stated meeting, it will be next Tuesday the 1st at 6:30 depending on how close you are to Red Oak....or if your not close to us I'm sure there is another lodge close to where you live that would love to have you at their stated meeting dinner.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Brother Maples said it very well.  Time.  I also recently told a friend of mine who is petitioning the lodge that I would personally expect him to try to apply the lessons learned in Masonry to his life.  I think that others would agree to that, but that is just what I told him.  There is the saying that Masonry takes good men and makes them better.  Well, can't become a better man unless the building tools are applied and made use of.  

Brother Maples also invited you to come meet for dinner at his lodge.  If you are close to his lodge, feel free to head up there and eat a really good dinner and meet some of the Brothers face to face instead of over the internet.  If his lodge is not too close to you, tell us more specifically where you are and I'm sure that we can find a lodge that is very close to you.  There are SEVERAL lodges up there in the Dallas area.  Any of those lodges, I'm sure, would be more than happy to have the company of a man that is looking to maybe join the fraternity.  They will also be able to answer questions that you may have about joining and assist you in what you need to do to join.


----------

